# Not A GSD but ridiculously cute



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Golden Loves Guitar !! - YouTube

haha, i stumbled across this video and i love how the golden's just enjoying the music...:wub:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha! That is so cute!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

hahaha i love this video! the dog was actually jammin' along to the music. hilarious.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank yo ufor sharing this! It is adorable and the dog seems to have good rhythm too!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

How cute!!! He is bobbing his head and every thing!! 
Thanks for sharing it made me smile!


----------

